# american skate festival skstopia june 25 and 26



## downhome kid stoney (Apr 10, 2010)

June 25th & 26th 2010 â€“ Amity Whitelight Amphitheare - ASF MySpace

Tickets Onsale Through Ticketmaster & a limited amount directly through Skatopia.org. This will be the 1st concert at the all new Amity Whitelight Amphitheatre at Skatopia. Bands that will be at The InterPunk American Skate Fest include: GWAR, Fishbone, Meat Puppets, 7 Seconds, Youth Brigade, DOA, Agent Orange, DI, CJ Ramone, Murphys Law, Nassau Chainsaw, Teenage Bottlerocket, El Destructo, Frontside Five, Machine 22, Downtown Brown, Mustard Plug, Greg Ginn & The Taylor Texas Corrugators, Sleeper Agent, Fast Piece Of Furniture, Agression, Dirty Filthy Mugs, Trusty, Pinstripes, McRad, Minus One, Shot Baker, Kirkwood Dellinger, Dirty South Revolutionaries, Rezzin & Moreâ€¦



fuckin a right


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH (Apr 16, 2010)

fuck all that, the weekend before is bowlbash, which wont have as awesome of bands but will be a lot crazier and a lot more fun. il probably be there for both


----------



## 614 crust (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah I'll see you at bowlbash


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 25, 2010)

what's bowlbash?


----------



## Potters Field (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuck Yeah! I will be there June 26th to check out Gwar, Murphy's Law & Nassau Chainsaw + DOA! Cant wait......


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH (May 2, 2010)

bowlbash is their party weekend of june 19th
its a bunch of crazy shit. its free to get in. they charge you to get out. with shotguns in your face.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 4, 2010)

BLACK DEATH JOSEPH said:


> bowlbash is their party weekend of june 19th
> its a bunch of crazy shit. its free to get in. they charge you to get out. with shotguns in your face.


 
um. i don't quite understand that last part. about the shotguns... but sounds like a good time, ill try and make it next year?


----------



## BLACK DEATH JOSEPH (May 9, 2010)

Matt Pist said:


> um. i don't quite understand that last part. about the shotguns... but sounds like a good time, ill try and make it next year?


 I meant that quite literally.
its free to get in, but towards the end of the weekend they block the only way out with a back hoe and someone with a shot gun comes out and demands that you buy merch, donate money, or go pick up a few bags of trash before they move the back hoe so you can get out


----------

